# Troubleshooting a blended family: MIDI/MSC with Qlab, M7CL and ION



## blueeyesdesigns (Apr 16, 2013)

I'm new to MIDI/MSC and I'm hitting a wall with this set-up, so I turn to you for help: 

We're using Qlab with a MOTU 828mkii to control and M7CL (all set up and working properly for a while now). I want to add my ION to the chain, so that I can use Qlab to control both the M7 and the ION, but I can't seem to get it working. I currently have the "out" of the MOTU connected to the "In" of the M7, and the "out" of the M7 connected to the "In" of the ION. As far as I can tell, everything in the ION is configured properly (both in shell and in show control). I'm segregating each device to its own channel (m7-1;ion-2). 

I have a sinking feeling that the M7 is not passing MIDI through like I expected it to - any one know if that's the case? Do I need to get a second hardware MIDI out from the Qlab machine specifically for the ION or some sort of MIDI splitter? 

Thanks...


----------



## Chris15 (Apr 16, 2013)

If the M7 has a Thru connection, you should use that to connect your ION.
Using the out sets the M7 as the master and is not designed to pass information from the In.

You may also have success in acquiring or making a Y splitter, just be sure to keep the legs short and put it right on the back of the M7...


----------



## Amiers (Apr 17, 2013)

I wouldn't make a midi Y. Guitar Center has a USB to MIDI device that will power the console called the UNO sport. UNO Sport Link If you do go this route make sure you manually install the drivers for it.

also here is another CB link that has some information on how to set it up.
Triggering Ion


----------



## cpf (Apr 17, 2013)

I assume you've tried reversing the connection order? If it still doesn't work when the MIDI interface is hooked right to the Ion, you know where your problem is.


----------



## Chris15 (Apr 18, 2013)

My recollections are wrong, it seems MIDI THRU would normally be a buffered output of the input rather than a direct parallel connection.

So a Y would be bad news...


----------

